# Bringing my Ford 335 back to life



## Reimroc577 (May 20, 2016)

Hello All!
I'm slowly bringing back my ford 335 loader back to life after sitting for about four years. Just a little background before we get into the issues. The tractor was my father's before he passed away and is the tractor that I learned to drive and operate as a kid. About four years ago the power steering block on the steering column exploded so the tractor has been sitting for a while. After several attempts on having the steering column repaired I finally
was able to purchase a used replacement steering column about a month ago. After installing the used power steering column I was ready to go but then of course after sitting for a so long the bugs started to show. Replace the starter. Flushed the fuel system and changed the filters and cleaned the injectors. Flushed steering system and replace the power steering filter. Replace the pump shaft on the front of the tractor that was stripped out after the first test on the loader.
Finally I have the tractor running good, steering both left and right lol and my loader bucket moving up and down and dumping after replacing numerous hydraulic lines. 
So that's where I'm at right now and still having a few issues that I was hoping to get some input on. 
1. My loader bucket seems to cavitating when dumping the bucket. Also seems like I have to have the throttle revved and the control in the full position to get it to tilt and retract like it should.
2. I started the tractor about a year ago and at that time my 3-point hitch moved freely up and down. Sense then it has been in the up possession and will not go down. Yesterday I drained all the hydraulic fluid in the rear end, which had a lot of water in it and kinda looked like a Vanilla milkshake. I then flushed the rear end with 1 gal of Diesel, 2 quarts of 90% alcohol and 2 quarts of transmission fluid mixture and driving it around for about 3 min. Drain the mixture and flushed and drained with 2 gal of fresh hydraulic fluid. Filled with 5 gallons of good hydraulic fluid until it came out the over flow plug. After that bled the system by the pump until I had a good steady flow coming out the bleeder valve on the pump on the left side of the Engine. Still the hitch will not go down. I then applied compressed air to the bleeder hole on the rear end for about 5 min hoping to get it to move but it still stuck in the up possession. Oh forgot to mention that while trying to get it to move down I had my two sons, about 220 lbs each stand on the arms to apply some weight. 
Any thoughts or comments would definitely be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Reimroc577,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

The tilt cylinder(s) may have a leaking piston seal, which requires a higher fluid rate to function because of leakage. You can test the cylinder(s) to see if fluid bypasses the piston. If the cylinders are OK, then the tilt function of the loader control valve is suspect.

When lift arms are stuck in the "up" position, this is normally attributed to a stuck unloader valve, which will probably require you to pull the lift cover. To lower the lift arms, pull plug #14 on the accessory cover (see attached diagram). This will be messy as hydraulic fluid under pressure will come shooting out of the hole. Once you get the lift arms to lower, work them by hand for a short while in an effort to loosen up the unloader valve.

Before pulling the lift cover, you need to get a service/shop manual and study it to learn what you are going to do. I would get an I&T shop manual (~$30-$35)


----------

